# Options



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

So I've been doing a TON of research, found breeders, cages, etc..
But I need help to make my final decisions.

My 3 options are:
A sengal Parrot: hour and a half drive here and back, adoption, comes with everything, unsure of cost
A dove or Pigeon: Miles and prices vary, also buying cage on craigslist
Beardie: An hour away but I'd get everything for 60$ 40 gallon tank , Lights, decor, etc


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Casual bump.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for beardie because they are interactive and quiet 

Plus that is probably going to be your cheapest option.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

True. thank you.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You're welcome . I really like reptiles as pets, especially the more tame ones. I only have a leopard gecko myself but I have done some research on beardies and they seem like great pets


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Beardie


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Beardie


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldnt say dove or pigeon they arent very bright and as fun to interact with


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see. thank you.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

They're all even. :I


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hershey said:


> They're all even. :I


I say beardie x100 lol


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I say beardie x100 lol


I can link ya' to the ad.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nother' bump.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Bumpity.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beardie gets my vote. I've never kept reptiles but have kept larger birds and they are LOUD and messy. 

I still think they're beautiful.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I vote for the parrot. Although the doves and pigeons are cool as well.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Augh. Even.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely a dove or pigeon, although they're usually happier kept in pairs unless you plan on devoting a lot of quality time with them! They are very quiet and easily bond with you as I found out over the summer working at a petting zoo. The story is actually quite epic. The short version is: I was working outside in the admissions area, which is just 4 walls and a roof with huge open garage doors that the people walk through to get into the park. All of a sudden a handsome looking pigeon flies in and perches himself directly in front of one of my co-workers on the counter. We noticed he had a tag on his foot so we knew it was someone's bird. After trying to shoo him away and failing (he absolutely wouldn't leave) I caught him in a box and got the tag number off of his foot. It turns out he lived about 15 miles away and was a registered Racing Pigeon, only 2 years old! I contacted the club he was registered to and they told me to simply let him go and he should fly back home...but no! I took him to MY apartment which is neighboring the town he was from and he flew all the way back to my work by the next morning when he greeted me there, which means he flew OVER the town he was originally from to get back to our farm! I fell in love with him and told EVERYONE at work about him when they asked why a pigeon was hanging out with me at my cash register. I named him Pidgeotto (like one of the original Pokemon, lol) and he hung around me and only me because he knew I could get him some tasty dove food! He hung around for weeks and would never make a sound until one day he was sitting there looking at me and started cooing! I immediately got him a cup of water and he GULPED it down! He knew how to get what he wanted...and I think we established quite the bond with each other. Sadly, the owners of the petting zoo had him taken to Delaware and let go when one of my coworkers went on vacation there... I was hoping he'd be able to find his way back to Massachusetts but I guess he didn't  I would have kept him as a pet but I didn't have the proper cage and I would have liked him to live in an outdoor cage where he could come and go as he pleased.

So yeah, GET A PIGEON OR DOVE! I don't know much about reptiles but I assume they come no where near as close in sociablity compared to any bird. Parrots are my second pick out of your three choices but they are VERY noisy and can actually resort to self-mutilation (feather-plucking) if they don't get enough social interaction.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Mmm. Thank you. I believe a lizard is going to be my only choice though. Mom raeg'd at me when She saw me on craigslist trying to buy a dove or pigeon. :u


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, thats too bad. They always get a bad reputation as being filthy animals. Little do people know that humans are the most disgusting, disease-ridden animal on the planet lol. WE STILL LIVE WITH THEM!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

xD. I'll try getting my dad to persuade.


----------



## Jwillis (Sep 6, 2012)

I voted for Beardie, but I love reptiles. They are read to interact with and can be held if tame. Waiting till I move out to get a couple lizards myself, but will deff be getting one.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

I work with all three of those(parrot, pigeon and bearded) at my job on a weekly basis and I would go for the Bearded Dragon.. mostly because the up keep is easier.. I love pigeons but they sure make a mess! we have amazon parrots and if they do not like you they will certainly show you.. (have the scars to prove) one of them has an intense hatred of me and will go out of his way to attack me if hes able to.. we have a bearded dragon who's pretty awesome.. very chill and will hang on your t-shirt in you place him there... very expressive eyes too!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Bsalem05 said:


> I work with all three of those at my job on a weekly basis and I would go for the Bearded Dragon.. mostly because the up keep is easier.. I love pigeons but they sure make a mess! we have amazon parrots and if they do not like you they will certainly show you.. (have the scars to prove) one of them has an intense hatred of me and will go out of his way to attack me if hes able to.. we have a bearded dragon who's pretty awesome.. very chill and will hang on your t-shirt in you place him there... very expresive eyes too!


Is it okay if I ask where you got him? I'm trying to get one from a woman who's offering everything for 75-- got price reduced to 60 (because it said OBO).


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

I work at a nature center as one of their rehabbers.. we usually do not take in "exotics" 99% is native Florida wildlife.. but we do something make exceptions for abandoned pets that would be beneficial on educating people about them so they become our animal ambassadors.. he's been there longer than I have so I was told he was an abandoned pet.. 2 of our amazons were left in a house with no food... also have a bunny that was left in a house too.. people can be so cruel..


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

That's sad.. People should stop impulse buying.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you end up one of them???


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Not yet.. I'm going to try ordering the beardie stuff soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

While fun, beardies get extremely lazy and boring and usually start being picky with food. They would be cheaper, but after a while they literally do nothing but bask. For long term a bird would be much more fun.

I'm talking from my experience and others experience, so it almost always happens  so sad because they are cool animals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pigeons are awesome.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I still dunno what to do guys. I have approval for each.. but.. augh. I still don't fully understand the beardie's set-up even with pictures and research..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pigeons and doves are interesting and when your friends see your adorible pigeon they will be in awe.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

They are cute, true. I just got a 5.5 and a new fish yesterday, but i'd hate to take the set-up back.. for now I may just get a 3 gal or smaller 5g from petsmart to go next to my soority.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could just use the space you would have had for more fish.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

You shouls get a beardie!! They are by far the most cuddly lizard I've ever met. Senegals are okay, but loud and can be destructive. Pigeons/doves don't do much. Beardie setups are really easy: you get a tank, a heat lamp, and two thermometers. Heat lamp and one thermometer goes on one end, the other thremometer goes on the other end. Thats the bare minimum you need, but you can fancy it up with decorations. Beardies love to climb, so a nice branch would be appreciated. I'll get some pictures of my cousins' scaly girl when we go over there Thursday. =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84WDqNQIkeg


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

sdfgh.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nothing but random letters


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why post random letters?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Decisions. I believe I am gonna get a dove though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My cousins have one it is awesome. Did you find the Pigeon adorible in the Video?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You should get a duck XD Pigeon sounds nice though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't ducks need water?


----------

